# Compatibilité HomePod avec un iMac 2011



## Paul_Lp (5 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Ayant un iMac de 2011 il semblerait que celui ci ne soit pas compatible avec le HomePod.
Savez vous si il y a une raison hardware qui pourrait l’expliquer?

Savez vous également si il existe des émetteurs AirPlay , l’idée étant de pouvoir écouter les vinyles via le HomePod.

Merci d’avance!


----------



## Anthony (5 Février 2018)

Alors déjà on va mettre un titre qui veut dire quelque chose.

Ensuite : votre iMac de 2011 peut passer à un système récent (et même le dernier en date, macOS High Sierra), donc à une version récente d'iTunes, donc sera compatible AirPlay 2, donc pourra utiliser toutes les fonctions du HomePod. Et même si vous ne voulez pas mettre à jour votre iMac, vous pourrez toujours envoyer de la musique vers le HomePod par le biais d'AirPlay.

Pour envoyer le signal d'une platine vinyle vers le HomePod, il faudra un _émetteur_ AirPlay. Il faudra peut-être bidouiller avec un Raspberry Pi, ou pourquoi une Apple TV (platine vinyle > ampli phono > Apple TV > HomePod), mais ça devient compliqué.


----------



## Paul_Lp (5 Février 2018)

Désolé pour le titre je suis nouveau sur les forums, je ferais attention la prochaine fois.

Je pose cette question car sur le site d’apple il est indiqué Mac 2012.
Mon mac est en effet a jour mais ça ne me semblait pas très clair.

Et concernant la deuxième question avez vous des infos?

Merci.


----------



## Anthony (5 Février 2018)

Paul_Lp a dit:


> Je pose cette question car sur le site d’apple il est indiqué Mac 2012.



Pour le mode _peer-to-peer _(qui demande un module Bluetooth intégré aux Mac depuis 2012)_, a priori_ seulement nécessaire au fonctionnement de l'accès direct pour les invités, pas pour les autres fonctions d'AirPlay 2. La plus grande partie des fonctions d'AirPlay 2 dépendent d'iTunes sur macOS, et vous pouvez installer la version la plus récente sur votre iMac. Donc _a priori, _mais je vérifierai la semaine prochaine quand j'aurais le HomePod en mains, il n'y a aucune raison pour que vous ne puissiez pas envoyer de la musique depuis votre Mac vers le HomePod (puisque cela utilise AirPlay), et que vous ne puissiez pas contrôler le HomePod depuis votre Mac (AirPlay 2).

Mon mac est en effet a jour mais ça ne me semblait pas très clair.



Paul_Lp a dit:


> Et concernant la deuxième question avez vous des infos?



Ça dépend de votre installation audio. Comment vous écoutez vos vinyles, actuellement ?


----------



## Paul_Lp (5 Février 2018)

Pour l’instant on ne peut pas dire que j’ai une installation, je lis tout de mon mac ou mon iPhone sur la free box.
L’idée serait d’avoir à terme deux enceintes pour gagner en qualité mais avec un minimum d’encombrement (donc la platine vinyles avec un émetteur vers les enceintes)


----------



## Anthony (6 Février 2018)

Paul_Lp a dit:


> Pour l’instant on ne peut pas dire que j’ai une installation, je lis tout de mon mac ou mon iPhone sur la free box.



Donc ça, ça pourra être remplacé par Mac ou iPhone vers le HomePod.



Paul_Lp a dit:


> L’idée serait d’avoir à terme deux enceintes pour gagner en qualité mais avec un minimum d’encombrement (donc la platine vinyles avec un émetteur vers les enceintes)



Pour la paire de HomePod, il va falloir attendre encore un peu, la fonction d'appariement ne sera pas disponible au lancement. Pour le reste, je reviens à ma réponse précédente : il va sans doute falloir bidouiller avec un Raspberry Pi ou un Apple TV pour envoyer le signal de l'ampli phono vers le HomePod.


----------



## r e m y (6 Février 2018)

Sur la page TechSpecs du HomePod 
https://www.apple.com/homepod/specs/

Le renvoi de bas de page numéro 2 indique:
Peer-to-peer AirPlay requires a Mac (2012 or later) with OS X Yosemite or later, or an iOS device (late 2012 or later) with iOS 8 or later.
Mais ce renvoi concerne le "direct guest access" soit la connexion d'invités. 

Pour autant, je ne vois pas ce qui peut empêcher un Mac d'envoyer de la musique via AirPlay (même la limite logicielle avec Yosemite est "anormale" sachant qu'un Mac vieux de plus de 10 ans sous SnowLeopard est totalement compatible AirPlay)
A moins que le HomePod n'utilise que la bande 5 GHz du WiFi pour l'accès invités, ce qui le rendrait invisible aux Mac ayant une puce WiFi trop ancienne??? (Simple hypothèse bien sûr...)

Ou est-ce l'autorisation des "invités" qui passe par un appairage via Bluetooth nécessitant une puce telle que celles installées à partir de 2012?


----------

